# Compiling trouble through warming up of processor. cpupowerd get error.



## theflame (Dec 10, 2009)

Please help. I am new in FreeBSD.

I created own kernel config file. But when I compile it my laptop extremally shutdown during 10-15 minutes through high load and temperature of processor. I know this problem and in linux I decided it by cpupowerd. I tried it install on FreeBSD from port. But when I make even
`# cpupowerd -s`
I get error

```
"Opening cpuid file /dev/cpuctl0 for reading faild"
```
I install minimal system. Maybe can't I install some necessary ports? Because I have only 20 running processes in ordinary time. Who have such trouble on his Sempron or any AMD laptops?
I tried switch on/off powerd_enable on /etc/rc.conf. Maybe is there another way to control voltage or frequency on FreeBSD?

I used

```
sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=1600
```
It writed on screen

```
2200 -> 1600
```
But when I typed
`sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq`
I got 2200Mh work frequency.

I supposed that kernel compiling on FreeBSD is its power. But I can't try it in my experience. How can I control frequency or voltage of Sempron processor in FreeBSD?

Thank you


----------



## theflame (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to add. I use 8.0 Release.


----------

